# Rendre mon disque interne--> externe



## 034 (3 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas trouver des tuto "Mac" sur le sujet et j'aimerai recyclé mon disque dur interne (	TOSHIBA MK3255GSXF Media Sata 320 GO du macbook mi 2010) après avoir installer un disque plus puissant/grand.
Quelqu'un pourrai il m'aider?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Achète un boitier pour disque dur de 2,5", comme ceux-ci


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci


----------

